# Reparación microondas Samsung



## julio villacorta (Jul 1, 2010)

hola amigos no tengo experiencia con microondas pero tengo un problema todo el sistema funciona pero no calienta,alguien de experiencia me puede ayudar


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 1, 2010)

Magnetron, trafo de alta, diodo o capacitor.. todo esos componentes hacen al funcionamiento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

Si , como te dice ElBrujo , pero lo más comúin es fusible , díodo y capacitor.

Saludos !


----------



## J2C (Jul 1, 2010)

Si anda todo y no calienta:

RELE en serie al bobinado del primario del transformador de alta tensión.

Tipicamente se vencen los contactos, ademas de carbonizarse y dejan de calentar.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## logic66 (Nov 10, 2010)

verifique el diodo de alto voltaje, luego el capacitor, casi siempre esos son los causantes, si resuelve estos y sigue sin calentar entonces directo al magnetron.
suerte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

¿ Como mediste el díodo y el capacitor ?

Saludos !


----------



## logic66 (Nov 11, 2010)

el capacitor con un multimetro que mida capacidad, El diodo de alta tensión puede ser probado con una fuente DC (puede ser incluso un adaptador de al menos 12 o 15 V de salida), con una resistencia serie (para limitar la corriente), y un multímetro. Esto determinará el comportamiento adecuado, por lo menos en bajo voltaje. 
El siguiente es el esquema de un probador simple de diodos de AV: 
               240 ohms, 1 W
     + o-----------/\/\---------+------------o +
                                           |
                                        __|__ Diodo     Bien: 6 to 10 V
   15 VDC                            _\_/_ de AV   En corto: 0 to 2 V
                                           |           Abierto o invertido: 15V
                                           |
     - o------------------------+------------o -


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok y además ¿ probaste el capacitor cargándolo con algo más que la batería del tester ?

Digamos que se prueban en serie con un díodo y una lámpara de neon , conectado a la red , se puentea el neon para una carga más rápida , el neon debe permanecer apagado.

Si díodo y capacitor están buenos y tenés los 2000 Vac y filamento  . . .  huele a tiratron

Saludos !


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Ene 20, 2011)

consegui esto por ahi, 


Nombre: Electricidad, reparacion de microondas
Tamaño: 26Mb
Formato: PDF
idioma: Español
OCR: No 150 DPI blanco y negro
paginas: 46
uploader: enigmaelectronica
servidor: Megaupload
enlace:  


lo puden ver en la paginahttp://www.gratisebooks.com.ar/2011/01/repara-tu-microondas-incluye-diagramas.html


----------



## amd56 (Jun 27, 2012)

Amigo, solo agregar maximas precauciones pues los microondas son peligrosos si no sabes bien que haces.

Saludos


----------



## carlosenati (Ene 8, 2016)

Alguien sabe el valor de capacitor de un chef samsung me844wc.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 8, 2016)

carlosenati dijo:


> Alguien sabe el valor de capacitor de un chef samsung me844wc.


Hola caro Don carlosenati ?? acaso te refieres a lo de alta tensíon ??
Generalmente ese valor ronda en torno de 0.8uF hasta 1,05uF X 2000 Vac y ese valor  no es critico , basta conectar el capacitor  correctamente que si todo lo restante de lo equipo estas OK , seguramente tu horno funciona de maravillas  
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## carlosenati (Ene 11, 2016)

te agradezco mucho la respuesta.tengo conocimientos de reparación mas nos soy un experto.me ayuda mucho tu información muchas gracias.


----------



## fjrojas85 (Mar 21, 2017)

Tengo un microondas samsung el cual prende pero en el teclado solo permite seleccionar los numeros, a la hora de ejecutar o iniciar el calentado no recibe las ordenes de ninguno de los botones ni cancela, quisiera ayuda para saber si la falla es teclado o tarjeta, gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2017)

Pasó de golpe ?

Los botones dejaron de funcionar de a poco ?

Lo recibiste así ?


----------



## fjrojas85 (Mar 22, 2017)

es propio, hace aproximadamente un mes se reemplazo uno de los interruptores de la puerta despues de ese mes dejaron de funcionar de a poco hasta hoy que solo funcionan los numeros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2017)

No habrá quedado un cable flex mal enchufado ?

O que se haya rajado ?


----------



## fjrojas85 (Mar 22, 2017)

para cambiar los interruptores no es necesario tocar el panel, igualmente lo saque y le hice mantenimiento pero sigue igual.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2017)

Probá de poner una taza de agua , cerrar la puerta y puentear el relé

Fijate si calienta.


----------

